# Photo of the day!



## steeley (Oct 13, 2014)

I have a collection of photos relating to the culinary world; most with knives in them.
enjoy.





[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 13, 2014)

And the lady's of that era.



[/IMG]


----------



## scotchef38 (Oct 13, 2014)

steeley said:


> I have a collection of photos relating to the culinary world; most with knives in them.
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


is that Wild Bill Hikock.?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 13, 2014)

I was guessing a Buffalo Bill want to be. Who is guy on the right of the chef? He looks familiar too.


----------



## larrybard (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks a bit like Warren G. Harding. (But probably a Harding "want to be"?)


----------



## steeley (Oct 13, 2014)

The caption on the above photo was "chef with guest"
I thought buffalo bill also .


----------



## steeley (Oct 13, 2014)

Louis Baunach butcher shop.



[/IMG]


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 13, 2014)

The cleaver in the center butchers hand is BEAUTIFUL twice as long as the child's head ... thx for sharing these!

TjA


----------



## steeley (Oct 14, 2014)

Hatchet man.



[/IMG]

you looking at me!


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome, I especially love the Hatchet Man.


----------



## steeley (Oct 15, 2014)

cooking Japan 1907



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 16, 2014)

Woodblock print, oban tate-e. Musashi Province. Banzui Chobei wielding a kitchen knife above a captive trussed up like a fish.




[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 17, 2014)

[/IMG]

San Francisco Kitchen Workers, circa 1900




[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 17, 2014)

love me some Jane Russel alla Billy the Kid


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 17, 2014)

clever girl


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2014)

Cleaverage?


----------



## steeley (Oct 18, 2014)

A New Collection of Kitchen Equipment (Shinpan daidokoro dôgu zukushi).



[/IMG]

left it large so you can see the knives.


----------



## steeley (Oct 19, 2014)

1909 fifth ave New York.



[/IMG]

and a french postcard.



[/IMG]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd love to post that card steely!


----------



## steeley (Oct 20, 2014)

Some wood block prints.

The Ariake restaurant at imado.



[/IMG]


A little restaurant.



[/IMG]


----------



## ecchef (Oct 20, 2014)

Have to see if my wife can dig up some relevant pics of her Grandmother. I believe that she worked BOH at the Imperial Palace at one point.


----------



## steeley (Oct 21, 2014)

This is a knife sharpener made of Old Sheffield Plate and steel. This is a very compact sharpening device compared to the long handled sharpeners generally used for kitchen knives. It was probably kept on a desk for sharpening letter knives and openers. Other desk items such as writing sets and taper sticks were manufactured in Old Sheffield Plate, so it is perhaps not surprising that a knife sharpener like this was too. Old Sheffield Plate was developed in Sheffield around 1742 by Thomas Boulsover. It is a type of silver plated metal made by fusing a thin layer of silver onto a copper ingot. It was rolled out into sheets and used to make decorative objects that looked like silver but were much cheaper.




[/IMG]

A whetstone excavated from Sheffield Castle by A.L.Armstrong. This would have been used for sharpening knives or tools. Sheffield Castle was on the site of the current Castle Market in central Sheffield. It dated from around 1100 to 1648, when it was demolished. Mary Queen of Scots was kept here by George Talbot, the 6th Earl of Shrewsbury, for fourteen years of her imprisonment. Before the castle was demolished, the moat began to silt up. Afterwards it slowly filled with debris. Many objects have been found in this debris. Armstrong carried out an excavation of parts of the castle site in 1927 in the area of what is now the Sheffield Co-operative Department Store.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm starting a new business: Sheffield Natural Excavated Stones.


----------



## steeley (Oct 22, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm starting a new business: Sheffield Natural Excavated Stones.



Or you could look around the roads of the old factories and find a grinding wheel hub.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 22, 2014)

A 100 years apart and half a world away.

1909 canning , i like the speaker.




[/IMG]

Yarkand cafe.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 23, 2014)

Medium: Flint, elephant ivory
Place Found: Tomb 32, Abu Zaidan, Egypt
Dates: ca. 3300-3100 B.C.E.
Period: Predynastic Period, Naqada III Period




[/IMG]

This is the best-preserved and most detailed example of a type of late Predynastic knife with rows of animals on both sides of the handle. There are 227 animals of 19 species covering this handle, and even the sides of its thumb rest (which is placed to be held by a right-handed person). The purpose of such knives and the significance of their decoration are not known. Most known examples seem to have belonged to men of the highest rank, but this example has the added mystery of having been found in an otherwise modest grave.






Morse ivory knife handle 1500.

a link to what Morse ivory is and others
http://www.ivoryexperts.com/


----------



## steeley (Oct 23, 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 24, 2014)

The Baker.




[/IMG]


----------



## daveb (Oct 24, 2014)

The candle stick maker?


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 25, 2014)

never mind, I'm way behind the 8ball here:dontknow:


----------



## steeley (Oct 25, 2014)

Commodore Hotel Broiler station .




[/IMG]

Marilyn lifts.



[/IMG]


----------



## KimBronnum (Oct 25, 2014)

I TOTALLY love your pictures and comments, Steeley. Keep it comming


----------



## steeley (Oct 26, 2014)

1948 



[/IMG]





[/IMG]

pig processing


----------



## steeley (Oct 27, 2014)

Two perspective on butcher's

1940 



[/IMG]

Butcher Miss May Farrell cutting a piece of meat.
these was a look into women in mostly male professions 




[/IMG]

Here the honey to that a little more palatable.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 28, 2014)

When's the last time you rode a horse to get pie.



[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 29, 2014)

Julia and copper




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 30, 2014)

Central R.R. Building Kitchen.



[/IMG]

Carving knife and fork 1770



[/IMG]

Annie



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 31, 2014)

both tin types are from 1850

butcher.



[/IMG]

young chef



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Oct 31, 2014)

And Happy Halloween .

Norma Jean 



[/IMG]


paulette.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh Norma Jean!


----------



## Dardeau (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it just me or is the 1850 young chef making genital joke motions. Some things never change.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 31, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Is it just me or is the 1850 young chef making genital joke motions. Some things never change.



Well, I do believe that's a co...uh, rooster between his legs:whistling:


----------



## steeley (Nov 1, 2014)

Hotel Manhatten kitchen.



[/IMG]

sometimes you have to go to Happy Land.



[/IMG]

"its a food"


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2014)

What in the hell is that pot on the floor at the end of that table? Is that a tilt stockpot?


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 1, 2014)

Steam kettle? I want to go to Happyland now.


----------



## steeley (Nov 1, 2014)

it looks like a steam jacket for service soup du jour.


----------



## MikeHL (Nov 1, 2014)

steeley said:


> Julia and copper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that cooper when I was at the Smithsonian ! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steeley (Nov 2, 2014)

Hotel Belmont NY. 1906



[/IMG]

My kind of waitress.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 3, 2014)

Hamburg American Line, M.S.St. Louis.



[/IMG]

Berkel meat slicer.



[/IMG]


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

wow keep it going these are great


----------



## steeley (Nov 4, 2014)

Jack Dempseys Restaurant.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 4, 2014)

There is a Jack Dempsey's steak and seafood in the bywater here in New Orleans, it's been here forever.


----------



## steeley (Nov 4, 2014)

That one is named after the sports announcer.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 4, 2014)

Really? I never eat there, it's too close to the best barbecue in town.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 4, 2014)

Why don't girls wear the hats like that anymore? Those are sweet! 
I challenge everyone to do a "Throw Back Thursday" at their restaurant and make all the female BOH wear some hats like that!


----------



## larrybard (Nov 4, 2014)

steeley said:


> That one is named after the sports announcer.



Actually, not quite -- you're right that the NOLA restaurant wasn't named after the fighter, but I am fairly certain he was a police reporter, not a sports announcer.
http://blog.nola.com/crime_impact/print.html?entry=/2012/04/jack_dempsey_legendary_local_p.html


----------



## larrybard (Nov 4, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> Really? I never eat there, it's too close to the best barbecue in town.



The Joint?


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 4, 2014)

The Joint.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 4, 2014)

Fire it up!


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 4, 2014)

I wish I had a picture of their sign, "Always Smoking!"


----------



## chinacats (Nov 4, 2014)

Definitely on my list next time through


----------



## steeley (Nov 5, 2014)

larrybard said:


> Actually, not quite -- you're right that the NOLA restaurant wasn't named after the fighter, but I am fairly certain he was a police reporter, not a sports announcer.
> http://blog.nola.com/crime_impact/print.html?entry=/2012/04/jack_dempsey_legendary_local_p.html



I stand corrected.:O


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll go soon and get some pictures.


----------



## steeley (Nov 5, 2014)

Hotel Commodore, Chef Leoni & Miss Selley of Toronto Ca. in kitchen.




[/IMG]


Country Kitchen.



[/IMG]

Dolly



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 6, 2014)

Many of you know Son but never seen his restaurant.
looks like he cleaned it up.



[/IMG]

this is Son in his office .



[/IMG]

Its a rough kitchen .


----------



## steeley (Nov 7, 2014)

The Little Chef.



[/IMG]

Kitchen_Central_State_Hospital_Lakeland_Kentucky_1933




[/IMG]

Gwen



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, I'll take some Lamb-Oxtail stew from Son's Barbershop/Restaurant for .15 cents. Can you get a haircut and eat your stew at the same time?


----------



## steeley (Nov 8, 2014)

Back in day shave and haircut .30 cents and three large porkchops .30 cents 
you were living good on about a buck a day.

they put the bowl on your head first then after the haircut they fill it with stew.


----------



## steeley (Nov 8, 2014)

Julia 1951 France.



[/IMG]

Grinder.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok a little diffrent cutlery.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 10, 2014)

Cleaver 1810-1860 USA.



[/IMG]

FISH MONAGER 1782.



[/IMG]

Eremias van Winghe (Brussels 1578-1645 Frankfurt)



[/IMG]

A kitchen interior with a maid preparing meat and gentlemen drinking at a table beyond.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 10, 2014)

Maybe but it looks just like the butcher knives used in Portugal and Spain today. Post a photo of one in Madrid some time ago.


----------



## steeley (Nov 10, 2014)

Here it is .



[/IMG]

and one more .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 10, 2014)

and the full print of the Fish Market.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm gonna get Bob Kramer to make me one of them gigantor fish cleaver thingies. I don't think it would be expensive at all.
I'll do a passaround with it too.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 11, 2014)

For what it is worth, in Spain they make them in both chopper and slicer versions that are hard to tell apart in a photo. Also several different sizes starting with big and ending in HUGE. Along with the fish, I saw them cutting up poultry, lambs, goats, rabbits, pork and some beef with the same knives.


----------



## Mike L. (Nov 11, 2014)

Here ya go: http://www.cuchilleriaalbacete.com/co-en-11-serie-2900.html


----------



## steeley (Nov 11, 2014)

Mike L. said:


> Here ya go: http://www.cuchilleriaalbacete.com/co-en-11-serie-2900.html



Thanks for the link i was trying to look that up .


----------



## steeley (Nov 11, 2014)

In honor of Vetetans Day.
To all who served from every nation that fought for the freedoms of there people I thank you.


Sometimes just making it home is a honor in it self.




[/IMG]
Newly freed prisoners of war celebrate as their C-141A aircraft lifts off from Hanoi, North Vietnam, on Feb. 12, 1973, during Operation Homecoming. The mission included 54 C-141 flights between Feb. 12 and April 4, 1973, returning 591 POWs to American soil. U.S. Air Force photo.




[/IMG]
Air Tech. Sgt. James R. Cook, who was captured after bailing out of his stricken aircraft over North Vietnam, salutes the colors from his stretcher as he is carried aboard a C-141A aircraft during Operation Homecoming, Feb. 12, 1973. U.S. Air Force photo

God bless you all .


----------



## steeley (Nov 11, 2014)

I would salute that.



[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 12, 2014)

Mike L. said:


> Here ya go: http://www.cuchilleriaalbacete.com/co-en-11-serie-2900.html



I've been to that store. There are more cutlery shops in Albacete than any other city I've ever been in. The problem is how to get them home after you buy them. You can't board a train with knives in your luggage. I ended up Fed-Exing but even that involved a lot of paper work.


----------



## x737 (Nov 12, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, but who is Son?


----------



## chinacats (Nov 12, 2014)

x737 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but who is Son?



KKF'er Sachem Allison (aka Chef)


----------



## steeley (Nov 12, 2014)

:viking:Son is a mythical creature.
small animal's fear him.


----------



## steeley (Nov 12, 2014)

Korean moblie sharpening truck.



[/IMG]

Knife vender



[/IMG]


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 12, 2014)

Love the pictures, thank you for posting them


----------



## steeley (Nov 12, 2014)

Casaluz said:


> Love the pictures, thank you for posting them



You known you been so nice iam going to do again tomorrow .:wink:


----------



## steeley (Nov 13, 2014)

Camp Joseph E. Johnston 1918 . cook with pig.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 13, 2014)

Hell yes, I see a Bud-K on that Korean Sharpening truck. I have that knife! It's got holes behind the edge so you can put shoelaces on it.


----------



## steeley (Nov 13, 2014)

picture or it didn't happen.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2014)

steeley said:


> Many of you know Son but never seen his restaurant.
> looks like he cleaned it up.
> 
> 
> ...


my armour doesn't quite fit anymore.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome photo's, thanks for posting. Hell, some of this stuff might be as old as me....... naw

Chris....... YOU RULE!!! LMAO!

Son....... time to get on that triathlon work out program that has proven to be so beneficial to heart patients, that armour is starting to get a little stretched out.


----------



## steeley (Nov 14, 2014)

Son ! 
I knew that would bring him around.
your just big boned in that armor speaking of bone 
I slay that .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 14, 2014)

Commissary of Regiment. Dressed beef, ca. 1860 - ca. 1865



[/IMG]

1918 army cooks.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 14, 2014)

How do you go to the bathroom with all of that armor on?


----------



## larrybard (Nov 14, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> How do you go to the bathroom with all of that armor on?



VERY carefully.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 15, 2014)

:biggrin:


----------



## steeley (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice truck



[/IMG]

I would stop here.



[/IMG]


----------



## tkern (Nov 15, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> How do you go to the bathroom with all of that armor on?



lower the drawbridge and emoat a turret


----------



## steeley (Nov 16, 2014)

Two ornages ido period: block print



[/IMG]

China Knife maker 
nice cleavers .



[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 16, 2014)

Any idea where that last one was taken? Might want to visit the shop on my next trek.


----------



## steeley (Nov 16, 2014)

Noodle Soup said:


> Any idea where that last one was taken? Might want to visit the shop on my next trek.



Sorry no .


----------



## steeley (Nov 16, 2014)

Noodle Soup said:


> Any idea where that last one was taken? Might want to visit the shop on my next trek.



I found it .
that maker is in Ningbo, Zhejiang, China


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks. Kind of assumed it was China some place. I was in a similar blacksmith shop a couple of years ago outside Yangshuo. I think they were forging knives out of salvaged ship steel by the looks of the large plates they were cutting up with a torch.


----------



## steeley (Nov 17, 2014)

Cook aboard the paddle steamer Lillie.



[/IMG]

Delmonico's, Meat House.



[/IMG]

Roller skating waitress at Roney Plaza - Miami Beach, Florida



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 18, 2014)

Florida cane sugur syrup kettles .



[/IMG

Reducing the cane juice and the crusher of cane in the background.



[/IMG]

good on biscuits .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 19, 2014)

Hollland house restaurant.
interesting range .



[/IMG]

cooking on the streets SF.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 20, 2014)

1910 sausage making.
Think the girls get tried of the jokes.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 21, 2014)

Pineapple girls.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 21, 2014)

Killer pics, I find them extremelly interesting! I actual think I saw a picture of me in one of the photo's........JK. Keep up the great work. :bigeek:


----------



## steeley (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi folks 
ST. Jame's palace kitchen 1819.



[/IMG]

Windsor Castle Kitchen.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 22, 2014)

Man would I love to own one of those kitchen paintings. So cool Steely. I would ask you where you find all this stuff, but I know " if you told me, you'd have to kill me".
Me likey the Aloha girl as well.


----------



## steeley (Nov 22, 2014)

You my friend are to kind .
aloha .


----------



## steeley (Nov 23, 2014)

Food posters during war time.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude, I love the Mr Peanut poster!


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2014)

MR. PEANUT was spread thin during the war.A real tough nut to crack .


----------



## steeley (Nov 24, 2014)

Knife holster .
this guy was breaking down a animal outside.



[/IMG]

SPAIN .



[/IMG]


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 25, 2014)

I love the pictures. My mother and grandmother in Spain used to give their knifes to someone like that in Spain


----------



## steeley (Nov 25, 2014)

Spanish-American war photograph, 1898, an army kitchen.



[/IMG]
I like this photo there is a lot to it.


----------



## steeley (Nov 26, 2014)

Denjuro Obayashi, proud restaurant owner.



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Nov 26, 2014)

OH have a wonderful Thanksgiving.




[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 27, 2014)

Now there is something you don't see everyday. A M1873 Springfield carbine with a funnel attached to the muzzle. If only Custer's guys had had them on the Grease Grass.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 27, 2014)

If I could have a Thanksgiving tattoo, this would be it!


----------



## KimBronnum (Nov 27, 2014)

Ha ha - good one, K.knerd :biggrin:


----------



## steeley (Nov 27, 2014)

Keeping with the theme .



[/IMG]


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 27, 2014)

I like how she's eyeing the turkey the whole time:knife:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 28, 2014)

Awesome.......... Well played, sir!


----------



## steeley (Nov 28, 2014)

Well it looks like i will have to wrap up the photo of the day post .
i will bring it back when i collect more images .
Thanks everyone for looking

Steeley.

California Butcher shop 1922.



[/IMG]


----------



## chinacats (Nov 28, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOO!

Thanks Steeley, hoping for a quick return


----------



## steeley (Nov 28, 2014)

:knife:I do have other post in works 
just no great historical image's .


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks steeley. Been loving this thread!


----------



## daveb (Nov 28, 2014)

You will continue the pretty girls I hope???


----------



## steeley (Nov 29, 2014)

you bet!


----------



## steeley (Nov 30, 2014)

here is a link to the first photo of day post.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9702-Photo-of-the-Day


----------



## daveb (Nov 30, 2014)

I remember the intent looking kid from first time around. Enjoyed it then and now. Thanks.


----------

